# Cloth bum tips & tricks etc



## saraendepity

well following on from a thread started by plum fairy i think we need a place for all cloth bum virgins to take on our wealth of knowlege !!

if anyone wants to know anything about cloth or has questions this is the place to come!!!!!

:thumbup::thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

good idea :thumbup:


----------



## princess_bump

excellent idea :thumbup: what a fab thread :yipee:


----------



## Tiff

I'm curious... how do you store the soiled cloth diapers? Wet pail, dry pail? Do you rinse? Rinse before washing? Do an extra wash?

As it stands, I leave mine in a dry pail. (I have Bumgenius 3.0's) I don't rinse unless she's pooped. It's a pretty potent ammonia smell when I open the cover of the pail. I don't care so much, but my OH hates it (and cloth diapers were initially HIS idea!!! :rofl:)

Just wanted to see what everyone else does. :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Tyff said:


> I'm curious... how do you store the soiled cloth diapers? Wet pail, dry pail? Do you rinse? Rinse before washing? Do an extra wash?
> 
> As it stands, I leave mine in a dry pail. (I have Bumgenius 3.0's) I don't rinse unless she's pooped. It's a pretty potent ammonia smell when I open the cover of the pail. I don't care so much, but my OH hates it (and cloth diapers were initially HIS idea!!! :rofl:)
> 
> Just wanted to see what everyone else does. :)


For dirty ones I have a diaper sprayer and spray them off, the if it's a pocket, shake out the insert into the pail (trash can with a pail liner), if it's a fitted I unsnap the soaker...just take the diaper fully apart and put it in there. I never leave them in there for more than a couple days. I don't spray off pee diapers though, I just take them apart and put them in there. I have found that BumGenius inserts are terrible for ammonia smell though, we had the same problem and I'm on a cloth forum that lots of them on there have too. I ended up getting rid of all of mine and replacing them with more fuzzi bunz and bg organic aio instead of the pockets. But you can also get some pail powder to help get rid of the smell, but mine ended up having ammonia build up and caused terrible rashes/burns on him


----------



## lauriech

That's interesting - so you don't use BG V3's now?

x


----------



## thelilbump

we're developing a strong smell from the BG's aswell. it's pretty whiffy! not so sure what to do about it or whats in the nappy that causes it apart from the obvious :laugh2:


----------



## buttonnose82

thelilbump said:


> we're developing a strong smell from the BG's aswell. it's pretty whiffy! not so sure what to do about it or whats in the nappy that causes it apart from the obvious :laugh2:

Add a little bicarb to your washing powder next time you wash them but be sure to put some white vinegar in the softener drawer to rinse them so it corrected the pH of the fabrics otherwise baby might get a sore bum

This should get rid of the smells. Don't do this every wash, just once in a while when the smell builds up :)

HTH


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh god I dont like the sound of bum burns!! Do they still smell even if you wash them every day? x


----------



## mommyof3co

I don't know, I washed every 2-3 days and it still happened. I tried all the tricks, like vinegar, even bleaching the inserts, stripped them all of that, nothing ever worked for more than 1-2 uses so I got rid of them. I don't use any of the V3 pockets anymore...the only BG I have right now are the organic aio with snaps


----------



## lauriech

You've put me off V3's now :cry:


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm sorry :( They were great up until the stink happened, I'd say for us it took about 6mo, and I used one everyday as it was our nighttime diaper and then occasionally during the day we used them too


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> You've put me off V3's now :cry:

me too, i was gonna buy more but if this keeps happenin to everyone i dont wana risk it!! :cry:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Better to know beforehand though right? If your looking for more pockets, I bought my fuzzi bunz at the same time, used them even more than the BG and never had that issue. And I've had the organic aio BG for now about 3-4mo? And no issues at all, I love those. Plus they fit trimmer which is nice


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i agree about fuzzi's i have one n i really love it !! 

gonna keep a nose out for my v3 getting whiffy now thanks 4 the warning!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiff

So far, I haven't had too bad of a problem with my BG v3's. I have yet to try anything else though, so I dunno. :shrug:

I'm looking into some different ones, just to see. My biggest complaint with BG is that there aren't any nifty patters or anything. I like being able to show them off!


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i agree tyff they should definately do some patterns/prints!! check out fuzzy bunz - they hae just brought out some lovely daisy prints !! i have the btp one in purple and its a really good fit and great quality:thumbup: 

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amelia222

I love the happy heinys. They are similar to the BG but the velcro has a wider range and there are 4 rise settings. They also have tons of colours and a few prints. I think I will get a few more. I just found this site too, I may order a few to test them out.


----------



## princess_bump

oh ladies - i'm sorry i have soooooo many questions this morning :blush:

firstly - i quickly took my new itti bitti apart to wash first of all, and when i put it back together i don't think i put the inserts back correctly :dohh: it came with two intserts - a long one and a wider one for folding - how do i do it as it bunched up under her yesterday :dohh:

also - i no you all talk about additional add ons? are they AIO?? and do you use them with blueberrys? i think maddi is quite a heavy wetter as she drinks so much, so what do you suggest for this?

and finally - i was reading back on the pail issues - do you feel your pail with cold water and leave to soak? i plan to wash every night as i'm still building up our stash :happydance: and also - mo3 - you spoke about a spray for the dirty ones! can we get this over here UK ladies? do you use it?

phew, down! :rofl:

thanks ladies! i feel soooooooo clueless and stupid! :blush: so glad you are all a fountain of knowledge!

and yep - before you ask - i'm addicted :happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

princess_bump said:


> oh ladies - i'm sorry i have soooooo many questions this morning :blush:
> 
> firstly - i quickly took my new itti bitti apart to wash first of all, and when i put it back together i don't think i put the inserts back correctly :dohh: it came with two intserts - a long one and a wider one for folding - how do i do it as it bunched up under her yesterday :dohh:
> 
> also - i no you all talk about additional add ons? are they AIO?? and do you use them with blueberrys? i think maddi is quite a heavy wetter as she drinks so much, so what do you suggest for this?
> 
> and finally - i was reading back on the pail issues - do you feel your pail with cold water and leave to soak? i plan to wash every night as i'm still building up our stash :happydance: and also - mo3 - you spoke about a spray for the dirty ones! can we get this over here UK ladies? do you use it?
> 
> phew, down! :rofl:
> 
> thanks ladies! i feel soooooooo clueless and stupid! :blush: so glad you are all a fountain of knowledge!
> 
> and yep - before you ask - i'm addicted :happydance:

ooh im glad you asked about the soaking and also the spray... ive been wondering this too. x


----------



## princess_bump

Plumfairy said:


> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> oh ladies - i'm sorry i have soooooo many questions this morning :blush:
> 
> firstly - i quickly took my new itti bitti apart to wash first of all, and when i put it back together i don't think i put the inserts back correctly :dohh: it came with two intserts - a long one and a wider one for folding - how do i do it as it bunched up under her yesterday :dohh:
> 
> also - i no you all talk about additional add ons? are they AIO?? and do you use them with blueberrys? i think maddi is quite a heavy wetter as she drinks so much, so what do you suggest for this?
> 
> and finally - i was reading back on the pail issues - do you feel your pail with cold water and leave to soak? i plan to wash every night as i'm still building up our stash :happydance: and also - mo3 - you spoke about a spray for the dirty ones! can we get this over here UK ladies? do you use it?
> 
> phew, down! :rofl:
> 
> thanks ladies! i feel soooooooo clueless and stupid! :blush: so glad you are all a fountain of knowledge!
> 
> and yep - before you ask - i'm addicted :happydance:
> 
> ooh im glad you asked about the soaking and also the spray... ive been wondering this too. xClick to expand...

glad its not just me honey! i get so confused! xx


----------



## Plumfairy

i know.. tell me about it... im dreading the first poo!!! :dohh: xxx


----------



## princess_bump

Plumfairy said:


> i know.. tell me about it... im dreading the first poo!!! :dohh: xxx

lol - it isn't too bad at all! we've had quite a few now, in fact every time she's worn cloth :dohh: and its fine and very easy - and maddi is eating everything :sick: and even after that i still love them!


----------



## saraendepity

princess_bump said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> oh ladies - i'm sorry i have soooooo many questions this morning :blush:
> 
> firstly - i quickly took my new itti bitti apart to wash first of all, and when i put it back together i don't think i put the inserts back correctly :dohh: it came with two intserts - a long one and a wider one for folding - how do i do it as it bunched up under her yesterday :dohh:
> 
> also - i no you all talk about additional add ons? are they AIO?? and do you use them with blueberrys? i think maddi is quite a heavy wetter as she drinks so much, so what do you suggest for this?
> 
> and finally - i was reading back on the pail issues - do you feel your pail with cold water and leave to soak? i plan to wash every night as i'm still building up our stash :happydance: and also - mo3 - you spoke about a spray for the dirty ones! can we get this over here UK ladies? do you use it?
> 
> phew, down! :rofl:
> 
> thanks ladies! i feel soooooooo clueless and stupid! :blush: so glad you are all a fountain of knowledge!
> 
> and yep - before you ask - i'm addicted :happydance:
> 
> ooh im glad you asked about the soaking and also the spray... ive been wondering this too. xClick to expand...
> 
> glad its not just me honey! i get so confused! xxClick to expand...

:)

i dont have much experience with ittis but i have found they get easier with a bit more washing!! i make sure you put the shaped one on top and i put the snap ins in n then bend the nappy so its the same kinda shape its gonna be when its on if you get me??? the you can see whats gonna be like n have a fiddle....

additional add ons .. do you mean boosters??? you can buy them from most sites and can put them in most nappies - the nappy will be a bit more bulky and you might not get as good a fit in sized nappies but you get that bit more absorbency:thumbup:

i dondtwet pail - i have 3 dogs n they are little buggers :rofl: i just put a few drops of tea tree oil / lavendar oil in it on a musln cloth its sooooo much easier. 

i just dump the worst of the poo down the toilet then use the shower on the strongest setting - you can get liners to keep the worst of the poo offthe nappy but alot of girls dont like the pasperyness of them i use the boots liners n they r really soft but i only use them when i'm expecting a poo :rofl: doesnt always work that theory tho :rofl:

hope this helps gurls

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

saraendepity said:


> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> oh ladies - i'm sorry i have soooooo many questions this morning :blush:
> 
> firstly - i quickly took my new itti bitti apart to wash first of all, and when i put it back together i don't think i put the inserts back correctly :dohh: it came with two intserts - a long one and a wider one for folding - how do i do it as it bunched up under her yesterday :dohh:
> 
> also - i no you all talk about additional add ons? are they AIO?? and do you use them with blueberrys? i think maddi is quite a heavy wetter as she drinks so much, so what do you suggest for this?
> 
> and finally - i was reading back on the pail issues - do you feel your pail with cold water and leave to soak? i plan to wash every night as i'm still building up our stash :happydance: and also - mo3 - you spoke about a spray for the dirty ones! can we get this over here UK ladies? do you use it?
> 
> phew, down! :rofl:
> 
> thanks ladies! i feel soooooooo clueless and stupid! :blush: so glad you are all a fountain of knowledge!
> 
> and yep - before you ask - i'm addicted :happydance:
> 
> ooh im glad you asked about the soaking and also the spray... ive been wondering this too. xClick to expand...
> 
> glad its not just me honey! i get so confused! xxClick to expand...
> 
> :)
> 
> i dont have much experience with ittis but i have found they get easier with a bit more washing!! i make sure you put the shaped one on top and i put the snap ins in n then bend the nappy so its the same kinda shape its gonna be when its on if you get me??? the you can see whats gonna be like n have a fiddle....
> 
> additional add ons .. do you mean boosters??? you can buy them from most sites and can put them in most nappies - the nappy will be a bit more bulky and you might not get as good a fit in sized nappies but you get that bit more absorbency:thumbup:
> 
> i dondtwet pail - i have 3 dogs n they are little buggers :rofl: i just put a few drops of tea tree oil / lavendar oil in it on a musln cloth its sooooo much easier.
> 
> i just dump the worst of the poo down the toilet then use the shower on the strongest setting - you can get liners to keep the worst of the poo offthe nappy but alot of girls dont like the pasperyness of them i use the boots liners n they r really soft but *i only use them when i'm expecting a poo *:rofl: doesnt always work that theory tho :rofl:
> 
> hope this helps gurls
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thats what my plan is lol.. :D Thanks for all the advice! Sooooo helpful! x x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

princess_bump said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> i know.. tell me about it... im dreading the first poo!!! :dohh: xxx
> 
> lol - it isn't too bad at all! we've had quite a few now, in fact every time she's worn cloth :dohh: and its fine and very easy - and maddi is eating everything :sick: and even after that i still love them!Click to expand...

Oh I hope they are easy.. Laylas poos tend to be slightly on the mushy side..! I think I will need to get some liners!!! :D x


----------



## Tiff

Claire's poos were very mushy before I started her on solids, and I used the liners. There still would be some poop on either side of the liner, but the majority of the mess was lifted out right away when I got rid of the liner.

Definitely worthwhile. Once the poops become more solid, they kind of "roll" off the diaper into the toilet. Very easy! I barely have to rinse them anymore!


----------



## Plumfairy

Tyff said:


> Claire's poos were very mushy before I started her on solids, and I used the liners. There still would be some poop on either side of the liner, but the majority of the mess was lifted out right away when I got rid of the liner.
> 
> Definitely worthwhile. Once the poops become more solid, they kind of "roll" off the diaper into the toilet. Very easy! I barely have to rinse them anymore!

Oh I hope Laylas poos go abit more solid! Even with the shower on full power it wouldnt rinse her lunchtime poo off her BG. :sick: :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

saraendepity said:


> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> oh ladies - i'm sorry i have soooooo many questions this morning :blush:
> 
> firstly - i quickly took my new itti bitti apart to wash first of all, and when i put it back together i don't think i put the inserts back correctly :dohh: it came with two intserts - a long one and a wider one for folding - how do i do it as it bunched up under her yesterday :dohh:
> 
> also - i no you all talk about additional add ons? are they AIO?? and do you use them with blueberrys? i think maddi is quite a heavy wetter as she drinks so much, so what do you suggest for this?
> 
> and finally - i was reading back on the pail issues - do you feel your pail with cold water and leave to soak? i plan to wash every night as i'm still building up our stash :happydance: and also - mo3 - you spoke about a spray for the dirty ones! can we get this over here UK ladies? do you use it?
> 
> phew, down! :rofl:
> 
> thanks ladies! i feel soooooooo clueless and stupid! :blush: so glad you are all a fountain of knowledge!
> 
> and yep - before you ask - i'm addicted :happydance:
> 
> ooh im glad you asked about the soaking and also the spray... ive been wondering this too. xClick to expand...
> 
> glad its not just me honey! i get so confused! xxClick to expand...
> 
> :)
> 
> i dont have much experience with ittis but i have found they get easier with a bit more washing!! i make sure you put the shaped one on top and i put the snap ins in n then bend the nappy so its the same kinda shape its gonna be when its on if you get me??? the you can see whats gonna be like n have a fiddle....
> 
> additional add ons .. do you mean boosters??? you can buy them from most sites and can put them in most nappies - the nappy will be a bit more bulky and you might not get as good a fit in sized nappies but you get that bit more absorbency:thumbup:
> 
> i dondtwet pail - i have 3 dogs n they are little buggers :rofl: i just put a few drops of tea tree oil / lavendar oil in it on a musln cloth its sooooo much easier.
> 
> i just dump the worst of the poo down the toilet then use the shower on the strongest setting - you can get liners to keep the worst of the poo offthe nappy but alot of girls dont like the pasperyness of them i use the boots liners n they r really soft but i only use them when i'm expecting a poo :rofl: doesnt always work that theory tho :rofl:
> 
> hope this helps gurls
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

thank you sara - thats fab advice :D yep i meant boosters! such good advice! after what you said about your dogs, i must keep my pail out of maddi reach :lol:


----------



## amelia222

I don't know about the itti's, they don't sell them over here :( 

But about the sprayer, I've seen them on cloth diaper sites to order and they just connect to your toilet water supply I think. I don't rinse any poo off yet because it's so runny it just absorbs in. I found the liners didn't do much except bunch up and feel papery so I don't bother with them.

With the pail I've heard it's not good for AIOs or pockets to soak in a wet pail as it can affect their waterproof-ness (it that a word?? lol) I have a liner in the pail that gets put in the wash with the diaper and every few washes I wash out the pail with the shower or garden hose.


----------



## princess_bump

thanks amelia, good to hear what others do :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Plumfairy said:


> Tyff said:
> 
> 
> Claire's poos were very mushy before I started her on solids, and I used the liners. There still would be some poop on either side of the liner, but the majority of the mess was lifted out right away when I got rid of the liner.
> 
> Definitely worthwhile. Once the poops become more solid, they kind of "roll" off the diaper into the toilet. Very easy! I barely have to rinse them anymore!
> 
> Oh I hope Laylas poos go abit more solid! Even with the shower on full power it wouldnt rinse her lunchtime poo off her BG. :sick: :rofl:Click to expand...


:sick: Yummy! :lol:

I never had to deal with that as I used the liners, but yes with Claire starting solids her poops now stick to her bum rather than her diaper. 

:sick: Sounds gross, I know... but I prefer it sticking there than on her diaper! :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

Right.. we had a bit of an issue with the liner at her dinnertime poo. I put the liner in (had to fold it abit smaller as it was hanging over the edges) but when I came to take the nappy off, it had all srunched up and basically had a tiny pit of poo in but most was on the nappy! Am I putting the liners in right?


----------



## Tiff

What kind are you using?

I always hold on to the liner when I'm trying to fasten the velcro strips. I don't think I've ever had them bunch! :shrug: The kind I have right now are huuuuuge, I have to cut them in half in order to line her diaper properly.


----------



## Plumfairy

Im not sure what kind. I just got them from mothercare. Couldnt find any today when I went into town. Should I let them hang over the edges then? Would that stop them do you think? Poor Layla had a big scrunched up liner in there!! Cant've been comfy!!


----------



## Tiff

I found when if I didn't cut them to size, then when she peed it would leak through. Very frustrating!

If you are having to fold them, then maybe cut to size? I prefer it that way tbh because then I get more bang for my buck. But then again, I'm cheap like that.

https://usshop.motherease.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=3&cat=Diapering+Accessories

This is the kind I have. They are way too big to use as is, so I cut them in half and it's a perfect size to fit in the diaper.


----------



## Plumfairy

Ahhh you have a big roll of it? I just have a pack of squares. Will try again tomorrow and see how we get on! :D thanks for your help! :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

dont let them hang outside the nappy !! you'll get leaks!! i would cut to size n try to make sure it goes as far to each end (front n back) as poss then it shouldnt bunch :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

I dry pail, I tried wet pailing and just didn't like the smell. I wash his poo off in the sink as it's so runny it just sticks if it's rinsed off in the toilet. 

I wash every night or every 2 nights so it doesn't build up a strong smell.

One good tip my mum gave me, when his poo stains his nappy (all the time lol) the sun is the best thing to get it out


----------



## saraendepity

JayleighAnn said:


> I dry pail, I tried wet pailing and just didn't like the smell. I wash his poo off in the sink as it's so runny it just sticks if it's rinsed off in the toilet.
> 
> I wash every night or every 2 nights so it doesn't build up a strong smell.
> 
> One good tip my mum gave me, when his poo stains his nappy (all the time lol) the sun is the best thing to get it out

i totally agree- daisy did a huuuuuge explosion in her smart nappy n it stained the outer but it came out after 1/2 hr in the sun :thumbup:

you recon putting them on a sunbed in winter will work???:rofl:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> I dry pail, I tried wet pailing and just didn't like the smell. I wash his poo off in the sink as it's so runny it just sticks if it's rinsed off in the toilet.
> 
> I wash every night or every 2 nights so it doesn't build up a strong smell.
> 
> One good tip my mum gave me, when his poo stains his nappy (all the time lol) the sun is the best thing to get it out
> 
> i totally agree- daisy did a huuuuuge explosion in her smart nappy n it stained the outer but it came out after 1/2 hr in the sun :thumbup:
> 
> you recon putting them on a sunbed in winter will work???:rofl:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


Lol take them to tanning salon with u and just stick a couple on under u :rofl:

Halen's have even sometimes stained his nappies green :sick:


----------



## princess_bump

:rofl: @ the putting them under the sun bed! excellent tip popping them in the sun :thumbup: i do this with maddi's carrot stains on clothes too :D xx


----------



## thelilbump

Has anyone got the blueberry hook and loop? Are they difficult to do?


----------



## princess_bump

nope we brought poppers hon, as i'm sure maddi would have got anything else off :dohh:

UK ladies - couple of questions:

- where can i buy some additional boosters for blueberrys or itti bitti's?

- and which shops, other than mothercare, do you actually go out and buy cloth? i was wondering if it's just the internet that sells bb, itti's etc :D


----------



## princess_bump

nope we brought poppers hon, as i'm sure maddi would have got anything else off :dohh:

UK ladies - couple of questions:

- where can i buy some additional boosters for blueberrys or itti bitti's?

- and which shops, other than mothercare, do you actually go out and buy cloth? i was wondering if it's just the internet that sells bb, itti's etc :D


----------



## Plumfairy

Ive only seen real nappies in a childrens shop where I live, but its not a chain store, so dont know about other places that do. I'd love to see alot of them in the flesh as with the internet it can be abit hit and miss as you never reaaally know what its going to be like. As for the boosters... Cant you get them online where you got the nappy? Im not sure if you can just get like universal ones that fit all types... that would be good to know though. xxx


----------



## princess_bump

thanks hon, thats a good thought - i shall find some universal ones :D


----------



## Plumfairy

Let me know if you find any bargains :D x


----------



## dizzyspells

princess_bump said:


> nope we brought poppers hon, as i'm sure maddi would have got anything else off :dohh:
> 
> UK ladies - couple of questions:
> 
> - where can i buy some additional boosters for blueberrys or itti bitti's?
> 
> - and which shops, other than mothercare, do you actually go out and buy cloth? i was wondering if it's just the internet that sells bb, itti's etc :D

Hi Hun not sute about Blueberrys but you can buy Itti boosters at www.babybots.co.uk and have seen them on a few other sites.xx


----------



## princess_bump

Plumfairy said:


> Let me know if you find any bargains :D x

i will do hon - had a lookie last night and found some but haven't ordered - i shall pop you the links in when i find them honey :D xx

thanks for the link dizzy :D


----------



## dizzyspells

Just found Blueberry inserts while doing some nappy shopping!!

https://www.stratfordnappies.co.uk/shop-accessories.htm £5.50 just scroll down the page.x


----------



## saraendepity

princess_bump said:


> nope we brought poppers hon, as i'm sure maddi would have got anything else off :dohh:
> 
> UK ladies - couple of questions:
> 
> - where can i buy some additional boosters for blueberrys or itti bitti's?
> 
> - and which shops, other than mothercare, do you actually go out and buy cloth? i was wondering if it's just the internet that sells bb, itti's etc :D

i think you can buy cloth from toys r us too hun - dont think they stock much maybe 2-3 brands i think its just mio's and tots bots kinda jobby - i totally wish more shops stocked cloth i like to have a feel n touch n play with them!! but then i would be totally skint if i had any cloth shops near by !!! think i might go into business and set upa cloth shop !!!!!:dance::happydance:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> Has anyone got the blueberry hook and loop? Are they difficult to do?

anyone???? i've got poppers n really fancy some btp's for her - cant bear to not have any bb's in use when she outgrows her size :cry:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------

